# Protocol with surrogacy?



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello

I am a UK traditional Surrogate and was wondering what the protocol is with surrogacy  throughout the pregnancy and during the birth. Will i be required to stay over night in hospital? Do the hospital usually notify Social Services? Are medical professionals sensitive towards surrogacy? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi surrogate 

I can only answer a few of those. Yes I would hope everyone is sensitive to your situation. I know I have been and other midwives when we've had surrogate mums. 

Re social services I would expect the community midwife would do the notifying/liasing  . We have policy to follow I'm expecting most other trusts would. 

Re overnight stay - only if medically indicated 

I have found a policy and lifted a few bits for you - 

"A Surrogate Mother and the Intended Parents will often sign up to a written agreement (for example, the organisation, COTS (Surrogacy in the UK), provide a template agreement and guidance on the issues this may include. This agreement usually sets out the preferred method of birth, who will hold the baby after birth and who will make decisions about the child's welfare etc. Staff should be aware that these agreements are not legally binding and should be used as a guide as opposed to a binding agreement.
In the absence of a pre-prepared written agreement, staff should work with the Surrogate Mother and, where possible, the Intended Parents (in so far as the Surrogate Mother consents to their involvement) to develop an agreed birth plan. This will assist in ensuring a workable and clear plan is in place relating to e.g. the preferred method of delivery, attendance at delivery, who the baby will be passed to at birth, use of drugs during delivery etc. However, whilst it is clearly beneficial for these discussions to take place with the Intended Parents, final decisions about delivery must be made by the Surrogate Mother." 

As the Surrogate Mother is the legal mother at birth, the baby cannot be removed from the hospital by the Intended Parents without her consent. Staff should ensure they have written consent from the Surrogate Mother before handing over the baby and that this is done, wherever practicable, in the presence of the Surrogate Mother and the Intended Parents. Staff should consider whether the Duty Social Worker should be informed of the Surrogacy arrangement to ensure that both the Surrogate Mother and the Intended Parents are able to receive support and advice in the post natal period where appropriate.  

Hope this helps. Obviously there's some legal issues you could ask on the lawyer thread about those. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi
Thanks so much for you advice, it was really helpful  . Do S.S always get called i don't know very much about them but I imagine having them around after the labor would make getting life back to 'normal' quite hard on all involved.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

No I don't think they do have to be around. There would have to be a phone call to ensure all above board etc but their involvement may need to be none/minimal I'm not 100% sure. 

Kaz xxx


----------

